# Lost Vape Therion DNA75c BF Mod



## Lyznad (1/8/18)

I'm looking at squonking and I'm looking for the Therion DNA75c. Who has stock and at what price? 

Also what colours are available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/8/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'm looking at squonking and I'm looking for the Therion DNA75c. Who has stock and at what price?
> 
> Also what colours are available?



We have the Lost Vape Furyan https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-furyan-mech-squonker/


----------

